# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Fabbricati Strumentali Deduzione Valore Del Terreno

## barbarazero

Salve, la finanziaria 2006 ha previsto la non deducibilita' dei terreni , pertanto io mi sono comportato cosi ; 
un  mio cliente possiede un immobile (negozio) categoria C1 dove esercita un attivita' commerciale , il calcolo dell'ammortamento sul suddetto è stato fatto dopo aver sottratto un importo del 20% (come previsto dalle istruzione della finanziaria 2006 per immobile commerciali  20 % mentre del 30% qualora l'immobile sia di categoria industriale  D ) e girato l'importo in contabilità come Immobili non  ammortizzabili (IN TEORIA VALORE DEL TERRENO) !! Ho fatto bene?
Oggi ho un dubbio ho letto qualche giorno fa' che al senato hanno approvato per i beni immobili strumentali la deducibilita' anche del terreno!! , voi siete al corrente di qualche cambiamento ?Grazie , spero in un vs chiarimento

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, la finanziaria 2006 ha previsto la non deducibilita' dei terreni , pertanto io mi sono comportato cosi ; 
> un  mio cliente possiede un immobile (negozio) categoria C1 dove esercita un attivita' commerciale , il calcolo dell'ammortamento sul suddetto è stato fatto dopo aver sottratto un importo del 20% (come previsto dalle istruzione della finanziaria 2006 per immobile commerciali  20 % mentre del 30% qualora l'immobile sia di categoria industriale  D ) e girato l'importo in contabilità come Immobili non  ammortizzabili (IN TEORIA VALORE DEL TERRENO) !! Ho fatto bene?
> Oggi ho un dubbio ho letto qualche giorno fa' che al senato hanno approvato per i beni immobili strumentali la deducibilita' anche del terreno!! , voi siete al corrente di qualche cambiamento ?Grazie , spero in un vs chiarimento

  La normativa attualmente in vigore prevede lo scorporo dell'area, per cui la registrazione contabile che hai fatto è esatta.
E' in corso di discussione parlamentare un disegno di legge che avrebbe abrogato lo scorporo, ma tutto è in lavorazione per cui bisogna attendere l'approvazione definitiva.
Ciao

----------


## barbarazero

Grazie Mille !!! Sei Stato Velocissimo !!! A Presto E Buon Lavoro

----------


## barbarazero

Volevo chiedere se un contribuente acquista un immobile categoria C1 in Leasing il calcolo dell'area (terreno) va comunque fatto ? a fine anno va detratto l'importo del 20% sui canoni leasing pagati oppure no,  perche' trattasi di un bene di cui non si è proprietari? per quanto riguarda l'iva e' sempre deducibile?

----------


## marco.M

> Volevo chiedere se un contribuente acquista un immobile categoria C1 in Leasing il calcolo dell'area (terreno) va comunque fatto ? a fine anno va detratto l'importo del 20% sui canoni leasing pagati oppure no,  perche' trattasi di un bene di cui non si è proprietari? per quanto riguarda l'iva e' sempre deducibile?

  Lo scorporo dell'area va fatto anche se l'acquisto avviene tramite leasing. Il valore del terreno dev'essere decurtato dalla quota capitale dei canoni. Leggi la circolare nr. 1/E del 19 gennaio 2007.
Un saluto

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Salve, la finanziaria 2006 ha previsto la non deducibilita' dei terreni , pertanto io mi sono comportato cosi ; 
> un  mio cliente possiede un immobile (negozio) categoria C1 dove esercita un attivita' commerciale , il calcolo dell'ammortamento sul suddetto è stato fatto dopo aver sottratto un importo del 20% (come previsto dalle istruzione della finanziaria 2006 per immobile commerciali  20 % mentre del 30% qualora l'immobile sia di categoria industriale  D ) e girato l'importo in contabilità come Immobili non  ammortizzabili (IN TEORIA VALORE DEL TERRENO) !! Ho fatto bene?
> Oggi ho un dubbio ho letto qualche giorno fa' che al senato hanno approvato per i beni immobili strumentali la deducibilita' anche del terreno!! , voi siete al corrente di qualche cambiamento ?Grazie , spero in un vs chiarimento

  Solo per precisare che la scelta della percentuale è fatta in base all'effettivo utilizzo dell'immobile, indipendentemente dalla sua classificazione catastale.
Claudio.

----------

